# CPU fan won't run at full speed



## dom99 (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

A little background to my problem. I have the asus z87m-plus motherboard and overclocked my i5 4670k to 4.4ghz @ 1.239v which I imagine is pretty average. I installed the asus AI suite 3 to play around with the clocks but have up and and uninstalled it, but not before lesson would the fan profiles. 

Having uninstalled it, I imagined that all settings it had would disappear, and I wanted t run te cpu fan at full speed to see what temps I can get. I have gone into he bios and for all 3 pwm fans set the max and min duty cycle to 100% so that it runs at full speed all the time. 

When I start my pc, the fans spin at full speed as I want them too, and whilst in the bios all fans read their max rpm. However when I boot into windows, the  fans return to being under pwm control. Now what I suspect is that the fan profiles from The asus utility are still being used. This is because I still have the asus program files folder in programsx86 with some folders with reference to fan profiles.

My question is how can I stop this from happening? Where are the fan profiles saved, I don't want to delete the entire asus folder because other things might have dependencies on it.

Does anyone have any recommendations?

By the way I h be Q fan enabled for each fan.

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2013)

Are you running your vcore at 2.2? that is way too high, even 1.4 is high.


----------



## dom99 (Oct 15, 2013)

tigger said:


> Are you running your vcore at 2.2? that is way too high, even 1.4 is high.



Sorry I meant 1.239V, pretty sure running 2.2V would fry the chip!

Since the iOS7 update it's so hard to type without errors on this iPhone! It's so laggy


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 16, 2013)

dom99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A little background to my problem. I have the asus z87m-plus motherboard and overclocked my i5 4670k to 4.4ghz @ 1.239v which I imagine is pretty average. I installed the asus AI suite 3 to play around with the clocks but have up and and uninstalled it, but not before lesson would the fan profiles.
> 
> ...


two things to check ,
1) if it is using the profile it has to do it with a app at startup, either a service ,startup type process or something .
You can check services or better use auto-runs to see whats running .
2) If you go over to asus forums there good chance they have a un-offical uninstaller for Asus AI suite (I know they do for II version ). It seems it has problems with clean uninstall .

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&SLanguage=en-us
On bios settings of CPU fan profile .
Set it to manual and adjust the min CPU duty cycle % (default is 20 on mine Z77) and the CPU upper temp limit (default on mine is 70c) , lowering this to like 50 should bring rpm under load close to max if not max . you can adjust these to to whatever you want, ramp fast up or slow or max all times .


----------



## dom99 (Oct 16, 2013)

Ed_1 said:


> two things to check ,
> 1) if it is using the profile it has to do it with a app at startup, either a service ,startup type process or something .
> You can check services or better use auto-runs to see whats running .
> 2) If you go over to asus forums there good chance they have a un-offical uninstaller for Asus AI suite (I know they do for II version ). It seems it has problems with clean uninstall .
> ...



Thanks for the reply, I found that to get the fans running at full speed I had to disable the Q-Fan function for each fan. This worked and on startup the old asus profile didnt take over. I will look on the asus forums as you suggested as it definitly looks like it hasnt uninstalled properly!

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 16, 2013)

Look here for the Aisuite III un-installer-

http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34503-AI-Suite-III-Cleaner


----------



## Ed_1 (Oct 16, 2013)

dom99 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I found that to get the fans running at full speed I had to disable the Q-Fan function for each fan. This worked and on startup the old asus profile didnt take over. I will look on the asus forums as you suggested as it definitly looks like it hasnt uninstalled properly!
> 
> Thanks


Ah, yes, I forgot about the Q-fan , as I run my CPU fan always in PWM .
I see you have evo to and 4670k . so here is what I use as settings it might help you .
IMO there no reason to run fan 100% for normal every day usage .
out of the 4 settings under manual I changed these .

CPU upper temp limit = 47deg
CPU min duty low %=35%

What this gives me is at idle speed of 1600 (normal use) 1000 rpm on 212 evo fan .
Under game usage about 70-75% and under prime95 maybe 85% .

Note on temp limit above, that is not core temp it uses but a sensor of socket IMO as it never gets that hot compared to core temps . so you can really lower that 70c default down a lot .


----------

